# convicts.



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

ive had my 2 cons for about a week as fan said they were different sex but i still see no sign of fry..! how long does it take them to have fry...
one of them is light gray with red and the other is dark gray with no red just a tiny shade on its cheeks what should i do?


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

wait...


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

k but my warenty on them expires next week.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

if you have the room, get a couple more and i am almost certain they will breed w/in a few days to a week. what size tank are we talking about? or, if room is tight, get a couple more, wait till two of them pair off, then remove the rest.


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

okay you know convict lay eggs correct? Do you have a flower pot in the tank? They will lay eggs anywhere but introducing a flowerpot may speed things up.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Hey I was just wondering if a convict will fit in a 30 gal


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Parsa said:


> k but my warenty on them expires next week.


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

Golden Pygo said:


> Hey I was just wondering if a convict will fit in a 30 gal


 I used to breed a pair on convicts in a standard 10g. Convicts can get pretty big though. Not to big for a 30g though.

And I didnt notice it the first time but....you have a warranty on a $3 fish?? And are sweating it??


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

SeedlessOne said:


> Hey I was just wondering if a convict will fit in a 30 gal


Is this a joke...Im not trying to be a dick, but Im really not sure if you are joking. Well if you are not joking then yeah it will fit. I used to breed a pair on convicts in a standard 10g. Convicts can get pretty big though. Not to big for a 30g though.
[/quote]
Holy sh*t no joke, I had people tell me I needed a 50 gal tank for two.

I just wanted to be sure.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

wow that warranty thing is very wierd. can you explain what that is supposed to cover. in cases like this patience is your friend once they breed you will understand why its better not to worry about them breeding right now. are you doing daily water changes of 10-15% if you arent doing it yet try that and they should lay eggs and your fry will follow in a few days depending on water temperature. make sure they are getting a good diet. lastly if they dont breed after trying the daily water changes for awhile raise the temperature a degree or two and wait a few more days then raise it a degree or two again. just dont let the water get too hot. if i remember correctly you already have a flower pot so my only other question is have you seen any mating signs yet and what is your water temperature right now?


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

no matting signs at all the water is 22 degrees they are in a 12 gallon the bigger one just chases the other one around and bites it one has a pink belly (small one) the other (big one) is all greay with light light (barley any) red on its cheeks im not even sure if they are opposit thats why i wanted to switch one of them up before next week i mean this hoby is expensive and im only in grade 10.. so i gotta pay myself and ya.. dont call me cheep for 4$ just no point of loosing it when the pet shops near my house. and ya i have a flower pot. its been 5.5 days now.. but like i said the smaller one doesnt dare to even go near the other.


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

trust me give it time and you will have more convicts than you will know what to do with. All those damn things do is sh*t,eat,lay eggs....


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

that chasing each other is a sign of mating it took me longer then a week to get them to breed just wait it out for now and see how it goes follow the steps above and you will have babies.


----------

